# BURNING again!



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

Is this normal w/ thyroid issues - or is this something totally different?

I was dx w/ Hashi's months back (I think September). I took my Synthroid (.25 mg) for 2 mts and then I missed almost 2 weeks due to not refilling my rx. I started back on it the 26th of December if I recall.

In the meantime, I was very down a few days before Christmas due to my son being at his dad's and my divorce from years back that still bothers me. I started getting the burning sensation on my face that I've had off and on for 10 yrs now. I got back on the Synthroid, so it has been about 13/14 days that I've been back on it now.

All weekend I was BESIDE MYSELF on edge around people. Mainly my little niece. She is almost 4 and VERY amazing, but I could not handle her wants/needs/talking, etc. I love her so much and feel awful for even brining her into this....but I was in full blown anxiety mode!

Could stopping the Synthroid for 2 weeks cause this? And....I know I've asked before, but does anyone else experience burning sensations on their skin. My Endo told me that it would NOT be from thyroid, but I sure did start feeling better about a month after getting on it.

This burning is enough to make you lose your mind! Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TexasDenise said:


> Is this normal w/ thyroid issues - or is this something totally different?
> 
> I was dx w/ Hashi's months back (I think September). I took my Synthroid (.25 mg) for 2 mts and then I missed almost 2 weeks due to not refilling my rx. I started back on it the 26th of December if I recall.
> 
> ...


This does sound like peripheral neuropathy to me and most probably going off your thyroxine replacement brought this about.

If in doubt, talk to your doctor about this!


----------



## TexasDenise (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, the fact that the dr. said that the burning was not caused by my thyroid makes me believe that if I called and inquired about this...she would not have a good answer. I have gone to doctors for over 10 yrs now about burning sensations I get (they can last for months and go away for a while, only to return).

Right now....my face feels scalded. When I get home from work this afternoon and rest some, it will calm down. It also seems to get really hot when it's burning - but I don't "feel hot" like temperature wise. And there is no redness...just the superficial burning sensation under the skin. I have seen neuros and rheumies as well through the years. They all say it's anxiety.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TexasDenise said:


> Well, the fact that the dr. said that the burning was not caused by my thyroid makes me believe that if I called and inquired about this...she would not have a good answer. I have gone to doctors for over 10 yrs now about burning sensations I get (they can last for months and go away for a while, only to return).
> 
> Right now....my face feels scalded. When I get home from work this afternoon and rest some, it will calm down. It also seems to get really hot when it's burning - but I don't "feel hot" like temperature wise. And there is no redness...just the superficial burning sensation under the skin. I have seen neuros and rheumies as well through the years. They all say it's anxiety.


Burning pain
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/peripheral-neuropathy/DS00131/DSECTION=symptoms

Burning sensation or freezing pain 
http://peripheralneuropathycenter.uchicago.edu/learnaboutpn/aboutpn/symptoms/

and burning only in one hand.
http://www.beverlyhillsneurology.com/neuropathysymptoms.html

All I did was Google peripheral neuropathy, symptoms

You can turn up bunches.

Usually the patient has to reach the euthyroid state for symptoms to abate and you will also want to rule out other metabolic causes such as diabetes.


----------

